# Found My New Used Car For RideShare - V8 Gas Hog



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Soooo. Afer months of searching, I finally found a deal I couldn't pass up for a "new" car. It's a 2006 Jeep Commander Limited with 100k miles. 4.6L V8 - 4x4...lol BUt it only is going to cost me $700 so I'll eat the terrible gas mileage. 

I found it from a private seller an older gentleman in a retirement home just wanted to get rid of it. He let it sit for a year and can't drive anymore. Figure I can put another 150k miles on it so i'm very happy.

Anyone else drive a v8 for rideshare? How much do you spend on gas a week?


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal if it runs. Can you use it for XL?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Soooo. Afer months of searching, I finally found a deal I couldn't pass up for a "new" car. It's a 2006 Jeep Commander Limited with 100k miles. 4.6L V8 - 4x4...lol BUt it only is going to cost me $700 so I'll eat the terrible gas mileage.
> 
> I found it from a private seller an older gentleman in a retirement home just wanted to get rid of it. He let it sit for a year and can't drive anymore. Figure I can put another 150k miles on it so i'm very happy.
> 
> Anyone else drive a v8 for rideshare? How much do you spend on gas a week?


Say 1000 miles a week full time. 2006 Jeep Commander gets 15 mpg at best. Price of gas in Denver is $2.42.
Rough estimate: $161 a week. More, with idling time and A/C, if you use it.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

EaglesFan said:


> Sounds like a good deal if it runs. Can you use it for XL?


Yeah, it qualifies for XL with the 3rd row so that's a plus.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Say 1000 miles a week full time. 2006 Jeep Commander gets 15 mpg at best. Price of gas in Denver is $2.42.
> Rough estimate: $161 a week. More, with idling time and A/C, if you use it.


There's stations with gas under $2.25 and as low as $2.17

I had one of these cars they are pretty problematic so put some money aside for repairs . Can't beat the price and I use to see around 17 mpg if you can stick to mostly hwy you'll come close to 19mpg . Nice cars but in all honestly you might be better off flipping it and buying a mini van . I only kept this car for 6 months and if I was taking it to a shop for repair would have spent nearly $2k in repiars . It's not common for these cars to kill transmissions and even the engine isn't very reliable . It will also eat batteries , the ac system is known to leak so plan on having a home recharger available to top it off regularly, I had to replace the fuel rail gosh I can't even remember what else .

If I were you I'd start doing rideshare in it but have it up fro sale you got a killer deal you should be able to sell it for $3k-$7k depending on condition . You could buy a nice mini van in that price range that will get well over 20mpg and be less problematic .


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

12 years old Chrysler with 100,000 miles ... what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I had a 2003 Lincoln Town Car I just sold last Saturday that I used for rideshare. On the highway got pretty good gas mileage(25 mpg) , around town it sucked.

Definitely a good car for Uber/Lyft......very comfortable,


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

UberDezNutz said:


> There's stations with gas under $2.25 and as low as $2.17
> 
> I had one of these cars they are pretty problematic so put some money aside for repairs . Can't beat the price and I use to see around 17 mpg if you can stick to mostly hwy you'll come close to 19mpg . Nice cars but in all honestly you might be better off flipping it and buying a mini van . I only kept this car for 6 months and if I was taking it to a shop for repair would have spent nearly $2k in repiars . It's not common for these cars to kill transmissions and even the engine isn't very reliable . It will also eat batteries , the ac system is known to leak so plan on having a home recharger available to top it off regularly, I had to replace the fuel rail gosh I can't even remember what else .
> 
> If I were you I'd start doing rideshare in it but have it up fro sale you got a killer deal you should be able to sell it for $3k-$7k depending on condition . You could buy a nice mini van in that price range that will get well over 20mpg and be less problematic .





UberDezNutz said:


> There's stations with gas under $2.25 and as low as $2.17
> 
> I had one of these cars they are pretty problematic so put some money aside for repairs . Can't beat the price and I use to see around 17 mpg if you can stick to mostly hwy you'll come close to 19mpg . Nice cars but in all honestly you might be better off flipping it and buying a mini van . I only kept this car for 6 months and if I was taking it to a shop for repair would have spent nearly $2k in repiars . It's not common for these cars to kill transmissions and even the engine isn't very reliable . It will also eat batteries , the ac system is known to leak so plan on having a home recharger available to top it off regularly, I had to replace the fuel rail gosh I can't even remember what else .
> 
> If I were you I'd start doing rideshare in it but have it up fro sale you got a killer deal you should be able to sell it for $3k-$7k depending on condition . You could buy a nice mini van in that price range that will get well over 20mpg and be less problematic .


I totally agree. I was already thinking of making a quick flip and using the profits to get a proven Vehicle that we know can go for 3-400k miles aka Toyotas or Lexus.

Carfax appraised the vehicle at 9k in its current condition with a trade in value of 6k so it should be a nice profit. I'll prob just put some new brakes and a new battery and get it detailed. The old guy got it serviced every 5k miles at the dealer so the engine is in good shape but that Chrysler Transmission has to be on its last leg.



streetkings01 said:


> I had a 2003 Lincoln Town Car I just sold last Saturday that I used for rideshare. On the highway got pretty good gas mileage(25 mpg) , around town it sucked.
> 
> Definitely a good car for Uber/Lyft......very comfortable,


Yeah they built those older Town Cars like tanks. I still see those everywhere with over 200k miles on them.



Syn said:


> 12 years old Chrysler with 100,000 miles ... what could possibly go wrong?


LOL. Gotta flip it before it goes....Although the engine was pampered so it should be good for another 50k miles.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I drive a V8, an old Grand Marquis. I have figured out that I spend $2 per hour on gas getting 16mpg.

A Toyota would cut that in half, so I say the penalty for a V8 is a buck an hour.

I'm a part-timer so it doesn't hurt too much


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Syn said:


> 12 years old Chrysler with 100,000 miles ... what could possibly go wrong?


Hes paying 750$ why be negative? oh wait your the guy who is always the pessimist


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Awesome deal if it runs fine


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

fusionuber said:


> Hes paying 750$ why be negative? oh wait your the guy who is always the pessimist


Or realistic


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Flip it asap. Nice profit.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Soooo. Afer months of searching, I finally found a deal I couldn't pass up for a "new" car. It's a 2006 Jeep Commander Limited with 100k miles. 4.6L V8 - 4x4...lol BUt it only is going to cost me $700 so I'll eat the terrible gas mileage.
> 
> I found it from a private seller an older gentleman in a retirement home just wanted to get rid of it. He let it sit for a year and can't drive anymore. Figure I can put another 150k miles on it so i'm very happy.
> 
> Anyone else drive a v8 for rideshare? How much do you spend on gas a week?


ROFLMAO


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO


What's so funny??

Even if the thing NEVER starts and he ends up parting it out, it's still an awesome score of a purchase since it's worth far far more than asking price

Hell seats alone could prolly fetch $1000 - 1500


----------

